# لاول مرة في غزة الان تم افتتاح قسم تكنلوجيا طبية



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (31 مارس 2011)

*لاول مرة في غزة الان تم افتتاح قسم تكنولوجيا طبية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في ظـل التطـور التكنولوجي السـريع والواضـح في مجـال الطبي، وبناء على ارتباط الحياة اليومية للمجتمعات التقنية بعدد من الأجهزة التكنولوجية في التطبيقات الحياتية، وبناء على المؤشرات الإيجابية الواضحة من خلال مواكبة التكنولوجيا الحديثة في عدد من المجالات، تم افتتاح اختصاص "تكنولوجيا الأجهزة الطبية" الذي يهدف إلى تخريج كوادر فنية مؤهلة علميا وعمليا لصيانة وإصلاح الأجهزة طبية، وإدارة ورش الصيانة والمشاريع الخاصة.

لاول مرة تم افتتاح قسم تكنولوجيا أجهزة طبية في كلية الجامعية للعلوم التطبيقية التابعة للجامعة الاسلامية 
فأنا اخوكم هاني طالب جديد في التخصص 
حابب اشوف نصائحكم وتعليقاتكم لي حتى اصبح مثلكم ومنكم مهندس
شكرا لكم

:77::77::77::77::77: 

​


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (31 مارس 2011)

لا اله الا الله ولا تعليق 
ياعمي بس لو تعليق واحد


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (31 مارس 2011)

مبروك افتتاح القسم فى غزه الحبيبه اهم حاجه ماتهمل اى حاجه بتدرسها حتلاقيك قدام فى مجال العمل يعنى اهتم بالنظرى جدا موفق يارب....


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (1 أبريل 2011)

شكراً


----------



## همام جهاد اسماعيل (2 أبريل 2011)

كيف حالك هاني انا همام من قسم *تكنولوجيا أجهزة طبية ايش بتسوي من وراي يا زعيم مشكور جدا علي الاعلان يا شاطر *


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (3 أبريل 2011)

هههه...... احلا همام في المنطقة


----------



## فداء (6 أبريل 2011)

الهندسة الطبية علم رائع نحن من الضفة نبارك لكم ونتمنى ان نتواصل معكم
انا مهندسة اجهزة طبية من فلسطين اكمل ماستر بجامعة القاهرة يمكنك مراسلتي لاي استفسار


----------



## ghost_adel (8 أبريل 2011)

كلكم متميزين والله ومن احسن الى احسن ياغزة العزيزة 
مهندس من مصر 
اقول مثل قول مهندس يسرى حاول متهملش اى حاجه من النظرى واتعب شويه واقراء مراجع المواد نفسها 
وان شاء الله تكون افضل مهندس ياهانى 
وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (9 أبريل 2011)

تسلم يا ghost_adel ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## uhamad73 (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا هاني و يا همام على المشاركة ، فهذا إن دل فإنما يدل على اهتمامكم بالاطلاع و توسيع الكم المعلوماتي الذي يخص المجال فنصيحتي لكم هو الاهتمام بالالكترونيات و اللغة الانجليزية، علما بانني قد نبهتكم لهذا الشئ في المحاضرة، أكيد عرفتموني الأن، xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
يمنع وضع وسائل الإتصال/ المشرف


----------



## همام جهاد اسماعيل (10 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا
شكرا شكرا


----------



## المهندس ابو سليم (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي هاني علي هذا الاهتمام الرائع في التخصص وان شاء الله راح انكون مهندسين باذن الله


----------



## freedom01 (13 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ,
ارجو منكم المساعدة ؛ انا احتاج الى كتب و محاضرات جامعية في هندسة الاجهزة الطبية تفيد في الدراسه في هذا المجال. فارجو منكم التعاون و الاهتمام للضرورة.
و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (13 أبريل 2011)

منور الملتقى يا ابو سليم الرملاوي


----------



## المهندس ابو سليم (13 أبريل 2011)

تسلم اخ هاني


----------



## mohammed.madani (15 أبريل 2011)

وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (13 مايو 2011)

تسلم يا اخي


----------

